# Fly line help!



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

So I decided to get into Fly fishing! I built my rod(Sevier sw 9' 7wt), purchased my reel(Okuma SLV 7/8wt.) and just realized the fly line was more of a hassle than the rest of the project. I do not want to break the bank on the line or backing but would appreciate any input for a good starter line.
Thanks,
Porter


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Devil Dog,

Sounds like a nice rod that you built, that is awesome. 

I personally like the RIO brand stuff but everyone has their preference. That being said Cabelas has a a good beginners line that is called, Cabela's Prestige Plus Saltwater Fly Line, this is on their website for 39.99. It received a lot of good reviews and supposedly can compete with the RIO and Scientific Angler brands.

I have never cast a Sevier blank so I'm not exactly sure about the action of your rod however, if you fell that it is a fast or very fast action blank you might want to upline your rod. Again, this is preference because some people feel that you need a line one weight heavier that your rod in order for it to load properly. 

Good luck and if you have any questions just let me know.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I have some orvis silver label for a 7 wt if you want it. My recommendation is cortland laser line intermediate but that is for the type if fishing I do. Your choice will depend on what you want to fish for and where. Regardless, If you want something to start with, you are welcome to it.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Basspro got me set up for about $15. that was the backing and the tipit. I did not know I was going or I would have brought your reel.


----------

